# Pre Workout Carbs



## asspappy (Apr 13, 2008)

what is best for pre workout, I have tried every combo.  I eat 30 to 90 mins before training, is it best to low glycimic carbs such as oat bran or high such as a white potaoe.  I train in the eveing so I have already had 3 meals before my pre workout meal, Im bulki so I alraedy have takin in 206 grams of low glycimic carbs( oat bran, up your mass shake, whole wheat bread, yams) befor I have my pre wo meal.  For pre wo I have 1c oat bran with either 2 scoops of whey 40g protein, or 5oz. canned tune, have aso used up your mass shakes but they make ne kind of blaoted while im traing.  so if I have alot of low gly carbs early in the day whould it be beter to have a higher gly carb pre wo such as a whit potatoe to give a quick insulin boost?


----------



## Built (Apr 13, 2008)

I like to have a little something in me preworkout too. You have a few options here - one is to have something slower a little farther out (for example, a mixed protein-carb-fat meal, or slower carbs with protein, such as a bagel and a shake or brown rice or sweet potato with a little butter and some chicken) - say an hour or so before so it has time to get some amino acids and glucose into your blood stream. Another option, if you missed this meal and you're running a little late is to have something faster, something like dextrose and whey or even a glass of chocolate milk and some rice cakes a little closer to workout. 

Nothing wrong with sipping a dilute whey shake with dextrose DURING your workout either.

Enjoy your bulk!


----------

